# Barlands Quarry, Kittle, Swansea 02 09



## swanseamale47 (Feb 10, 2009)

I visited Barlands quarry today on my way to do a reccy at swansea airport. The quarry has had bronze age finds over the years and has become popular with climbers since closing. Wayne


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that the weigh bridge in the first pic? It's gorgeous...I thought it was a piece of decorative paving at first!  Never seen one like that before.
Fabulous quarry, Wayne.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 10, 2009)

Its the nicest weighbridge I've seen! Good stuff man.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 10, 2009)

I shall third that regarding the Weighbridge. Enjoyed the other pics too -cheers 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, and yes it is the old weighbridge, it's a piece of artwork, I suspect the modern ones aren't so decorative.
Thanks Wayne


----------



## Scruffyone (Feb 11, 2009)

I went in there once years ago, when it was open. used to pass it every day on the way to school. let me know next time you'r out that way, I 'd love to tag along.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Feb 11, 2009)

It was well worth visiting about 15 years ago just after it closed. Lots of machinery like dumpers, movers and dragline excavators were left onsite and the stoneworking chutes and processing rooms & buildings were still standing. From memory the only building left today is power room that you captured and the explosives store.

Nice pictures.


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 11, 2009)

nice place - hope it doesn't end up a landfill!!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Feb 11, 2009)

borntobemild said:


> nice place - hope it doesn't end up a landfill!!



Plans for that were mentioned about 10 years ago, the people of Bishopston went apeshit with the idea

wiki page of the area - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishopston,_Swansea


----------

